
Accident at Nuke plant in Russia? - JohannMac
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/11/10/563286253/mysterious-radioactive-cloud-over-europe-hints-at-accident-farther-east
======
ideonexus
Recommend this use the more accurate article title, "Radioactive Cloud Over
Europe Hints At Accident Farther East." The expert cited said this doesn't
sound like a nuclear plant accident, but a nuclear reprocessing plant
accident.

------
huhtenberg
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15668202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15668202)

